

Ask HN: Thoughts on UCSC's LAMP Certificate? - jmilinovich

I am new to to Valley and come from a non-technical background, and I am looking for a crash course in CS to round out my skillset.<p>The UCSC Certificate in Linux Programming and Administration (http://www.ucsc-extension.edu/programs/linux-programming) was recommended to me as a great place to start and I wanted to get some feedback from the HN community.<p>Has anyone done this program or anything similar?  Thoughts?<p>Thanks,
John
======
spooneybarger
I've been in a hiring position for a lot of my career and always looked down
on certificates. I always wanted candidates who could demonstrate their
expertise, a certificate from a program I knew nothing about was meaningless.
If you are doing to program to learn more. Do it. If you are doing it to get a
job, be aware that for some jobs, it won't help ( but for a bullet point
satifying hire, it would probably be a nice feather ).

